# Email Notification of Voice Mail



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I often go days without turning my cell phone on. Most people know to contact me by email instead of by phone.

Does anyone know an android app that will send me an email when I get a voice mail message on my phone? Seems like this would be a fairly common need.

ETA: Just realized that if the phone is turned off, the app won't be running. There still must be a way to get an email. Maybe provider is configurable.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> I often go days without turning my cell phone on. Most people know to contact me by email instead of by phone.
> 
> Does anyone know an android app that will send me an email when I get a voice mail message on my phone? Seems like this would be a fairly common need.
> 
> ETA: Just realized that if the phone is turned off, the app won't be running. There still must be a way to get an email. Maybe provider is configurable.


I use Google Voice. I also have a text message app( there are several) that ties in to my computer so I can see texts I receive and send as well right on my desktop. I leave my phone on but not the ringer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> ETA: Just realized that if the phone is turned off, the app won't be running. There still must be a way to get an email. Maybe provider is configurable.


Yes, that would be dependent on your cell phone service provider. Most cell phone services have a member support forum. I would ask there.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I found a post dated 2011 that says email notification was not available. My new phone is going to be delivered on Tuesday, so when I transfer my service, I will check with them.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I know one of the advantages of Vonage, is the Voice mail in your E Mail. Of course that isn't a cell phone. But it is a very nice free service from them never the less.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I know one of the advantages of Vonage, is the Voice mail in your E Mail. Of course that isn't a cell phone. But it is a very nice free service from them never the less.


Better yet, get a free gmail account and use Google Talk. It's totally free, and you even get a free phone number. It has free voicemail with email notification. You can forward email messages, and even phone calls for free. It also includes unlimited long distance for the USA & Canada.

I use it at home as my primary phone. You can buy an Obihai device for Google Talk to make it work the same as Vonage with regular phones (of course you'll need high speed Internet service). Here's an Obihai device.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833617008

I haven't had a phone bill in 6 years.


----------

